# ProTool-Projekte fehlen nach Update von WinCC flex 2008 SP3 im SIMATIC-Manager



## MCerv (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo Automatisierungsfreunde,

seit dem Update von WinCC fex 2008 SP3 werden mir nicht mehr die ProToolPro-Projekte im SIMATIC-Manager angezeigt!

Die ProTool-Projekte sind in S7 integriert!
Die ProTool-Projekte wurden sonst immer im SIMATIC-Manager angezeigt!
Über NETPRO sehe ich das verknüpfte Panel und kann es darüber öffnen!

BigS was habt Ihr denn da mal wieder getan?

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, die Projekte im Manager wieder sichtbar zu machen?


----------



## tschortscho51 (15 Februar 2012)

ProTool zuerst mal direkt, d.h. nicht aus Projekt, öffnen.
Nachher sollte es aus S7 Manager wieder gehen.


----------



## MCerv (15 Februar 2012)

Hi tschortcho,

hab mal ProTool ohne den SIMATIC Manager gestartet und ein Projekt geöffnet, neu generiert und geschlossen.

Dann den SIMATIC Manager geöffnet, aber meine ProTool-Projekte fehlen immer noch. Keine Änderung


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2012)

Bei mir lässt sich Protool nicht mal mehr öffnen :sad:

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MCerv (15 Februar 2012)

Ich seh schon, BigS hat mal wieder alles getan um eine Zwangsmigrierung der Projekte zu erwirken! 

Wie gut klappt die denn inzwischen?

 Beim letzten mal, ich glaub das war bei WinCC flex 2006, da gab es noch einige Kompatiblitätsprobleme!


----------



## Paule (15 Februar 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, BigS hat mal wieder alles getan um eine Zwangsmigrierung der Projekte zu erwirken!


Ne, die sind schon einen Schritt weiter gegangen.  Mit WinCC Flex SP3 kannst du keine ProTool Projekte mehr migrieren. :sad:


----------



## Grimsey (15 Februar 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Ne, die sind schon einen Schritt weiter gegangen.  Mit WinCC Flex SP3 kannst du keine ProTool Projekte mehr migrieren. :sad:



Nicht Dein Ernst!!!??? Die spinnen doch nen bissl.....was soll der Scheiß??? Kann das einer begründen???


----------



## uncle_tom (15 Februar 2012)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Nicht Dein Ernst!!!??? Die spinnen doch nen bissl.....was soll der Scheiß??? Kann das einer begründen???



damit will uns Siemens vermutlich den Weg bzw. den Übergang zu WinCC V11 erleichtern.


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2012)

Also kann man SP3 gar nicht empfehlen, ich hab noch einige alte Projekte, die mit ProTool laufen und die Geräte sind teilweise nicht Flexfähig. Da hat Siemens wohl Mist gebaut. Bin mal gespannt, wann und ob die Abhilfe schaffen, denn das geht so überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Paule (15 Februar 2012)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Kann das einer begründen???


Soll wohl an der 64 Bit Version liegen. :?


----------



## MCerv (16 Februar 2012)

Zum Glück läuft ProTool auf meinem XP pro noch!

Was denkt Siemens, das die Programmierer eh keine Projekte migrieren?


----------



## tschortscho51 (16 Februar 2012)

Gibt's da bei Protool nicht eienen Menüpunkt unter "Datei"
der das Projekt in S7 integriert?


----------



## MCerv (16 Februar 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> ...Die ProTool-Projekte sind in S7 integriert! ...



Das sagte ich bereits, dass das der Fall ist! Und ich hab es zusätzlich nochmal probiert. Ohne Erfolg.


----------



## bike (16 Februar 2012)

Also ich habe es jetzt auch versucht, kein Erfolg.
Protool mag nicht mit Simatikmanger 5.5 und WinCCfler 2008, auch schon bei SP 2 UP12.

Siemens kann wohl machen die wollen, ohne dass es Konzequenzen hat.
Ich möchte nicht hören, was wäre wenn wir so unsere Maschinen programmieren würden.
Entweder schon Konkurs oder kurz davor.

So ein Mist!


bike


----------



## Pikador (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Das Problem hatte ich vor Paar Jahren. Es war die erste Version 2008. Ich habe dazu im Siemens Forum ein Beitrag eröffnet.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...how.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR&PostID=93845&language=de
Der Fehler lag damals an falschen/fehlenden Registrierungsschlüßel. In dem Beitrag findet Ihr auch eine Datei die den Fehler beseitigt.
Vielleicht funktioniert es jetzt auch.

Neue Software, neue Fehler!


----------



## MCerv (16 Februar 2012)

Pikador schrieb:


> ...In dem Beitrag findet Ihr auch eine Datei die den Fehler beseitigt....



Das ist das Deinstallationstool, welches bei SP3 als erstes startet!

Also bei mir hat es nicht gefunzt!


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

> *ProTool Migration:*
> Aufgrund der notwendigen Anpassungen für die 64 Bit Unterstützung unter  Windows 7 kann die ProTool Migration im Service Pack 3 zu WinCC  flexible 2008 nicht mehr angeboten werden.


Quelle: https://support.automation.siemens....lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=57267466&caller=view



			
				BigS-Berater schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt ist es endlich so weit. WinCC flexible 2008  SP3 ist freigegeben worden. Ich muss leider an dieser Stelle darauf  hinweisen,  dass mit diesem Service Pack Protool Projekte nicht mehr migriert werden  können.



Ich weiß nicht genau, ob du einen SUS hast und dadurch im Prinzip reingelegt wurdest, da die SUSler sicher keine Info vorab bekommen haben, dass ProTool Projekte mit dem SP3 hinfällig werden.
Mich persönlich freut es natürlich, da ich hier am Arbeitsrechner seit 1,5 Jahren Win7 64bit habe und mich die virtuelle XP Umgebung schon ziemlich nervte.


----------



## bike (17 Februar 2012)

mueben schrieb:


> Mich persönlich freut es natürlich, da ich hier am Arbeitsrechner seit 1,5 Jahren Win7 64bit habe und mich die virtuelle XP Umgebung schon ziemlich nervte.



Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es noch Maschinen und Anlagen gibt mit HMI ausgestattet sind,  die mit Protool erstellt wurden und von Winflex nicht unterstützt werden?
BigS macht es sich leicht, doch willst du mit 3-4 Rechner beim Kunden aufschalgen, nur damit alle Änderunegn und Ergänzungen gemacht werden können?


Mich freut, dass ich kein Win7 64bit habe. 
Mir reichen so 2-3 Bit am Abend 


bike


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es noch Maschinen und Anlagen gibt mit HMI ausgestattet sind,  die mit Protool erstellt wurden und von Winflex nicht unterstützt werden?


Sicher kann ich mir das vorstellen. Bei meiner alten Firma hatten wir auch noch 2 HMIs, die mit ProTool projektiert waren.

Mein Beitrag sollte auch kein Lobgesang sein, nur eine persönliche Randnotiz.

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben, dass ich es durchaus bedenklich finde, eine SP rauszugeben, das diese Migration komplett unterbindet. Damit vergrault man sich ganz schnell einen wichtigen Kundenstamm.
Besonders die SUSler werden damit richtig auf's Kreuz gelegt, da die das SP geliefert bekommen, es meistens blind installieren und sich dann wundern, warum die ProTool Projekte nicht mehr geöffnet werden oder gar angezeigt werden.


----------



## MCerv (17 Februar 2012)

Noch gut, dass ich einen XP-Rechner habe und auch ProTool installiert ist!

Nur für einen Schalter oder Wert will ich kein Projekt migrieren! I.d.R. lohnt sich das nicht!

 Vermutlich hat BigS genügend Fehler bei der Migration festgestellt und desshalb es gänzlich aufgegeben!


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

Bike hat ja schon recht...
Wie lange soll man sich denn mit "alten" Betriebssystemen aufhalten? Ich stehe da auch noch bei der Wahl meinen XP Laptop umzurüsten oder es doch besser zu lassen, weil man noch gar nicht abschätzen kann, wo es überall Probleme geben wird.
Wie lange ist man dort eigentlich noch "up-to-date" bezogen auf neue Panels? (ist ja bereits jetzt schon so, dass diese zwingend TIA voraussetzen)

Ich bekomme teilweise schon brechreize Projekte anpacken zu müssen, die veraltete PCS7 Versionen beinhalten, komplett inkompatibel zu heutigen Paketständen sind usw.


@TE: hast du das SP denn als SUS-Leistung erhalten oder es dir selbst besorgt?


----------



## MCerv (17 Februar 2012)

Ich hab's per SUS bekommen!

Als Maschinenbauer stehst Du immer zwischen Kunden und Komponenten-Lieferant! Du musst Anlagen 10 Jahre supporten!

Wie schon gesagt, ich halte nichts von der Migration von ProToll nach WinCC flex. Vermutlich wird die Migration von WinCC 2008 flex nach WinCC V11 besser funktionieren, aber warum schmeißt Siemens die Verlinkung von ProTool-Visus aus dem V5.5 Manager?

An anderer Stelle wurde ja schon beschrieben wie man ProTool unter Win7 64bit zum laufen bekommt!

Ach ja, habt Ihr nur neue Steuerungen? Oder benötigt Ihr auch noch mal eine RS232-Schnittstelle? Diese findet man nur sehr selten, wenn überhaupt an aktuellen Laptops, selbst die Field-PG's von SIEMENS kennen ein solche nicht mehr und mit den USB-RS232-Adaptern gibt es immer wieder Probleme!


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Ach ja, habt Ihr nur neue Steuerungen? Oder benötigt Ihr auch noch mal eine RS232-Schnittstelle? Diese findet man nur sehr selten, wenn überhaupt an aktuellen Laptops, selbst die Field-PG's von SIEMENS kennen ein solche nicht mehr und mit den USB-RS232-Adaptern gibt es immer wieder Probleme!



Wie wahr!
Wir haben zwar überwiegend neue Steuerungen, aber sicherlich sind bei diversen Altanlagen nur RS232 Verbindungen vorhanden. Ich schlage mich dann immer mit dem USB/RS232 Adapter rum, bekomme öfter die Krise, wenn das Teil wieder abschmiert und damit - bei aktiver Onlineverbindung - auch Step7, was zu einem kompletten Neustart führt und unter Umständen zu Datenverlust, bezogen auf Änderungen.
Seit bestimmt 3 Jahren ist das Drücken von STRG+S genauso selbstverständlich geworden wie Atmen 

Ich habe hier theoretisch noch ein altes Field-PG, das die native Schnittstelle hat, aber ganz ehrlich: zu alte Hardware, zu kleiner Display, usw...
Ich lege dann doch eher Wert darauf vor allem einen angemessen großen Display zu haben, um auch mal 2-3 VATs nebeneinander betrachten zu können...

Ganz lustig wird das Thema bei Anlagen die RS232 voraussetzen und am besten noch OPs haben, die nur seriell angesprochen werden können, dann hat man bald mehr USB/Seriell-Wandler am Laptop als man USB-Schnittstellen hat


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Februar 2012)

So gehen die Meinungen hier auseinander :



MCerv schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich halte nichts von der Migration von ProToll nach WinCC flex.


Warum nicht - es gibt nichts pratischeres wenn man eine schon entwickelte Anlage erweitern möchte. Vor Allem hatte ich hier auch noch nie ein wirkliches Problem.



MCerv schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird die Migration von WinCC 2008 flex nach WinCC V11 besser funktionieren ...


Weit gefehlt - bei meinem letzten diesbezüglichen Versuch hatte ich erst nach 2 Stunden manueller Nacharbeit ein Projekt ohne Fehlermeldungen.



MCerv schrieb:


> aber warum schmeißt Siemens die Verlinkung von ProTool-Visus aus dem V5.5 Manager?


Siemens will doch ProTool gar nicht mehr - deshalb. Wenn man sich ein bißchen Mühe gegeben hätte und so 5 - 10 Minuten Zeit investiert hätte dann würde das sicherlich immer noch funktionieren ...

Aber ... ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich dieses SP3 dann auch mal über den SUS erhalte ... bis jetzt kenne ich das nur vom Hören-sagen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (17 Februar 2012)

Das Protool heute mitspielt mit alle die letzte software versionen und Betriebssysteme ist zu viel zu verlangen.
Ich habe mich zeitdem das Flex 2007 rauskam daran gewöhnt VMware zu verwenden um alte Softwareversione unterstützen zu können. Ist ein bisschen beschwer, aber wirkligh kein problem.



			
				Larry Laffer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ... ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich dieses SP3 dann auch mal über den SUS erhalte ... bis jetzt kenne ich das nur vom Hören-sagen.


Ich auch !


----------



## MCerv (17 Februar 2012)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Warum nicht - es gibt nichts pratischeres wenn man eine schon entwickelte Anlage erweitern möchte. Vor Allem hatte ich hier auch noch nie ein wirkliches Problem.



Wenn es funktiniert, Ok. Ich wurde schon eines besseren belehrt und hatte umso mehr Arbeit!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Weit gefehlt - bei meinem letzten diesbezüglichen Versuch hatte ich erst nach 2 Stunden manueller Nacharbeit ein Projekt ohne Fehlermeldungen.



Und das findest Du effektiv? Wer trägt die Kosten? Dein Kunde? Der wird sich freuen!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Siemens will doch ProTool gar nicht mehr - deshalb. Wenn man sich ein bißchen Mühe gegeben hätte und so 5 - 10 Minuten Zeit investiert hätte dann würde das sicherlich immer noch funktionieren ...



V11 wird noch nicht mal CPU's vor 2007 unterstützen! Verkaufst Du jedem Kunden gleich eine neue CPU? 3000€ für eine kleine Programmerweiterung? Also bleibt Dir die V5.5 auch erhalten, warum dann nicht auch ProTool!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Aber ... ich bin mal gespannt, wann ich dieses SP3 dann auch mal über den SUS erhalte ... bis jetzt kenne ich das nur vom Hören-sagen.



Bis Paderborn wurde es schon verteilt. Die schaffen es nur nicht durch den Teuteburger Wald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2012)

MCerv schrieb:


> Bis Paderborn wurde es schon verteilt. Die schaffen es nur nicht durch den Teuteburger Wald



In Kreis Gütersloh ist es auch schon angekommen, warum bei den Lippern nicht versteh ich auch nicht 


Aber ProTool ist ja nicht das einzigste Thema, wie ich in einen anderen Thread gelesen habe, wird zu zeit
noch nicht WinAC MP unterstützt und das empfinde ich als wirkliche Frechheit, es ist ja wohl noch nicht ab-
gekündigt. Bald hat es Siemens geschafft, keine Software ist mehr brauchbar. Was bilden die sich eigentlich
ein, sie beliefern ja nicht einen Hobbiemarkt sondern Industriekunden, das wird sich irgendwann auch bei 
denen bemerkbar machen wenn nach und nach die Kundschaft wegbricht. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wie das,
was Die gerade so an Firmenpolitik betreiben.


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In Kreis Gütersloh ist es auch schon angekommen, warum bei den Lippern nicht versteh ich auch nicht


Naja, LP 25€ für das SP3, was früher noch downloadbar war, kostet heutzutage Geld. Klar, dass die SUSler warten müssen, wenn es noch andere Nicht-SUSler gibt, denen man 25€ entlocken kann


----------



## JesperMP (17 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber ProTool ist ja nicht das einzigste Thema, wie ich in einen anderen Thread gelesen habe, wird zu zeit
> noch nicht WinAC MP unterstützt und das empfinde ich als wirkliche Frechheit, es ist ja wohl noch nicht ab-
> gekündigt.


Nicht "abgekündigt", nur "typgestrichen". Aber WinAC MP für v5.5 und damit für 64 bit finde ich wichtiger als Protool.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2012)

Hallo Jesper, was bedeutet den "Typengestrichen"?
Für mich zählt das ich die WinAC noch weiter projektieren und warten möchte, 
also hat es auch dann mit flex und auch TIA zu funktionieren. Im Industriebereich
können die von Siemens, 15 Jahre nach abkündigung daran denken, auslaufen zu lassen. 

Es ist und bleibt eine Frechheit !


----------



## MCerv (17 Februar 2012)

So viel zum Thema Produktpflege :evil:

Könnte man eher Wegpflegen nennen!!!


----------



## JesperMP (17 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper, was bedeutet den "Typengestrichen"?


Ich glaube es meint das es ist als auslaufsprodukt gemeldet ist. Es kann aber noch bestellt werden (5 jahren noch ?).
Ich glaube aber das Siemens versucht alle die STEP7 v5.5 Software optionen auf 64 bit zu bringen, inklusiv WinAC MP. Aber für TIA Portal ist WinAC MP definitiv nicht da.

Frechheit und frechheit, naja, ich glaube das Microsoft ist der schuldige. Windows 8 kommt ja. Fangen das Spiel dann wieder an ?


----------



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Frechheit und frechheit, naja, ich glaube das Microsoft ist der schuldige. Windows 8 kommt ja. Fangen das Spiel dann wieder an ?



Natürlich. Und mind. 2 Jahre bis zur BigS-Freigabe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2012)

Das die WinAC MP aussterben soll war mir schon bekannt,
es soll durch die neuen IPC 277 Reihe ersetzt werden, aber 
das aufeinmal noch bestehende Produkte nicht mehr Supporte werden 
ist und bleibt [wiederholmodus] Eine Frechheit [/wiederholmodus]


----------



## Son of Wodan (22 Februar 2012)

Wir unterbreiten Ihnen gern ein Angebot für Ihr Problem!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2012)

Son of Wodan schrieb:


> Wir unterbreiten Ihnen gern ein Angebot für Ihr Problem!



Dann fomulieren Sie bitte ihr Angebot, wenn wes Sinnvolles sein könnte, besteht die Möglichkeit 
zu verhandeln....aber irgendwie habe ich Zweifel.


----------



## Son of Wodan (22 Februar 2012)

*PTP to WinCC*

Bei Interesse wenden Sie Sich bitte an 
p.richard.keller@t-online
Wir beraten Sie gern.
mfG
Son of Wodan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2012)

Lieber Herr Keller,
was wollen Sie eigendlich anbieten, wenn da nichts konkretes kommt, 
würde ich ihre Antwort als Spamm werten, dieses würde auch erklären
warum der Admin Sie als "Unerwünschter Benutzer" eingestuft hat.


----------



## Son of Wodan (22 Februar 2012)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

auf den Status "unerwünschter Benutzer" bin ich stolz, den hat mir der "Super-Moderator", nachdem ich hier und da mal meine Zweifel geäußert hatte,
ob der Eine oder Andere hir richtig ist, oder ob dies das Niveau diese Forums sei.
Ich denke, die Wahrheitstabellen der logischen Grundschaltungen muß man nicht diskutieren, leider bewegen sich viele Beiträge in diesen Forum auf 
besagtem Niveau.
Ihrem Beitrag entnahm ich, daß Sie Probleme bei der Migration von PTP nach WinCC Flex haben, da könne wir Sie gern unterstützen.
mfg
R. Keller


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Februar 2012)

Ich habe erwartet das Sie einen HF zu WinCCflexibel schreiben, das
mit dem SP3 wieder ProTool Projekte immigriert werden können. 

Automatisierungsaufgaben würden wir selber lösen.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2012)

Son of Wodan schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Wahrheitstabellen der logischen Grundschaltungen muß man nicht diskutieren, leider bewegen sich viele Beiträge in diesen Forum auf
> besagtem Niveau.



Die Art und Weise wie hier im Forum üblicherweise geholfen wird, finde ich sehr gut.
Hier gibt es keine fertigen Lösungen, sondern Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe!

Wenn aber in einem normalen Thread wie diesem hier Werbung für die eigene Firma gemacht wird, dann nervt mich persönlich das mehr!

Diesmal ohne Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn aber in einem normalen Thread wie diesem hier Werbung für die eigene Firma gemacht wird, dann nervt mich persönlich das mehr!



Ist dahinter wirklich eine Firma? 

Außerdem man kann eine Wahrheitstabelle sehr wohl diskutieren, ich nenne da nur als Stichwort Fuzzy.
Doch davon mehr in einem anderen Thread vielleicht.


bike


----------



## tnt369 (22 Februar 2012)

firma? hmm das auftreten (email bei t-online, keine namen ...) läßt nicht auf eine professionelle firma schließen.
google liefert etwas, das könnte treffen (Suchbegriff "richard keller s7")


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2012)

für was steht denn das P. ?


----------



## 190B (22 Februar 2012)

Das könnte er vielleicht sein...

http://www.xing.com/profile/Richard_Keller5


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2012)

Versteh ich nicht, der kann Alles, der hat Alles, warum ist der so gefrustet? 
Versteh einer die Welt?


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2012)

190B schrieb:


> Das könnte er vielleicht sein...
> 
> http://www.xing.com/profile/Richard_Keller5



Wwow, dass du das gefunden hast? Danke

Aber hast du gelesen? Das ist echt eine Granate.
Der kann alles.
Und bei der Luftwaffe war der! 
Aber ich habe den dort nie getroffen.
Bin ich jetzt draussen?


bike


----------



## 190B (22 Februar 2012)

Ich wusste doch, daß der Herr schon mal Anlass zum Suchen gegeben hatte.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....einaufrufe-in-meinem-FB-in-AWL-gewandel/page3

im Beitrag #27 Verweis auf seine (nicht mehr aktuelle) Homepage.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2012)

Schon interessant oder auch erschreckend, was Suchmaschinen heute so alles zu Tage bringen.
Darum liebe Leute aus nah und fern immer schön drauf achten, was man wo schreibt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Februar 2012)

190B schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch, daß der Herr schon mal Anlass zum Suchen gegeben hatte.
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....einaufrufe-in-meinem-FB-in-AWL-gewandel/page3



Ja, das wurde dort schon ausgiebig betrachtet !



190B schrieb:


> Das könnte er vielleicht sein...
> ..//www.xing.com/xxx...




Dein Hinweis zu XING wurde im Thread aus dem erstem Zitat bereits gegeben, allerdings bewusst *ohne* Verlinkung 

Stell´dir jetzt mal vor, unter den dort genannten Daten und dem Bild existiert eine reale andere Person


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Februar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schon interessant oder auch erschreckend, was Suchmaschinen heute so alles zu Tage bringen.
> Darum liebe Leute aus nah und fern immer schön drauf achten, was man wo schreibt.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Februar 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wwow, dass du das gefunden hast? Danke
> 
> Aber hast du gelesen? Das ist echt eine Granate.
> Der kann alles.
> ...




Fürs Forum wäre es echt das beste ihr hättet Euch  dort getroffen... in 10000m Höhe 


  

und warum fragst du in jedem 2. - 4.  Beitrag ob du jetzt draussen bist. Das musst du doch selber am besten wissen.... und frag jetzt nicht wessen Geitig Kind ich bin .... das nervt !!!!


btw. wenn Du einen Rechtschreibfehler findest darfst du ihn behalten


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... und frag jetzt nicht wessen Geitig Kind ich bin .... das nervt !!!!



Meist wollte bzw will  ich etwas von Geist wissen.
Aber was bitte ist Geitig?
Danke für die Aufklärung 


vike


----------



## SICHEL (24 Februar 2012)

*zurück zum S - manager*

ja vielen dank für die ausschweifungen. aber zurück zum thema - wie bekomme ich mein ProTool icon wieder in den 
SIMATIC-Manager. denn auch mich hat der updatewahnsinn heimgesucht bevor den fred hier gelesen gabe.


----------



## SICHEL (24 Februar 2012)

habe nach einer großen de- und installationsparty von diverser simatic software habe ich dann dann das hier gefunden:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/25881-ProTool-Integration-in-Step-7/page2

der 11. fred der mit den registry einträgen hat dann zum erfolg geführt.

ProTool ist nun wieder integriert.


----------



## Ralle (24 Februar 2012)

SICHEL schrieb:


> habe nach einer großen de- und installationsparty von diverser simatic software habe ich dann dann das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/25881-ProTool-Integration-in-Step-7/page2
> 
> ...



Du hast aber mitbekommen, dass du nun keine ProTool-Projekte mehr nach WinCCFlex migrieren kannst! Also lass besser einen Rechner auf SP2.


----------



## Pikador (24 Februar 2012)

> habe nach einer großen de- und installationsparty von diverser simatic software habe ich dann dann das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.p...n-Step-7/page2
> 
> ...



Weiter Oben, ich glaube Beitrag 15, habe ich ein Link zu Siemens Forum eingefügt. Dort findest Du wiederrum Download Link "Enable_ProTool.zip". Diese Reg Datei macht genau das wonach Du so lange gesucht hast.

Wer lesen kann ist von Vorteil.


----------



## SICHEL (24 Februar 2012)

Pikador schrieb:


> Weiter Oben, ich glaube Beitrag 15, habe ich ein Link zu Siemens Forum eingefügt. Dort findest Du wiederrum Download Link "Enable_ProTool.zip". Diese Reg Datei macht genau das wonach Du so lange gesucht hast.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist von Vorteil.



ich weiß, ich weiß. es hat aber nur das folgende zum erfolg geführt:

```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SIEMENS\STEP7\2.0\Applications\s7tgtopx\Aspect\Offline\T00112001\T01131002]
@="_S7W_PROTOOL_CT"
"RelId"=dword:00000002
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SIEMENS\STEP7\2.0\Applications\s7tgtopx]
"DatFile"="---"
```


----------



## Merten1982 (13 August 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, mit welcher Version man noch migrieren kann bzw. konnte? Geht das sicher noch mit 2008 SP2?


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 August 2012)

Ganz sicher - jedenfalls bei mir ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MCerv (14 August 2012)

Das SP3 für 2008 war der Übeltäter!


----------



## Outrider (20 Oktober 2012)

*Probleme, Probleme nichts als Probleme*

Ja das war wieder typisch !

Nach der Installation von Wincc-flex service pack 3 ging auf protool-Ebene gar nichts mehr, auch nicht aus Netpro heraus.

Ich musste Protool nachträglich installieren, was auch nicht ganz auf Anhieb ging.
Vorgang wurde immer mit einem Fehler 115 abgebrochen !
Habe immer noch xp prof. drauf.
Irgendwann war der PC dann doch gnädig. Mein Kollege hätte gesagt dass das Problem 30cm vor dem Pc ist, in diesem Fall aber liegt es wo anders !

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wieviele gutlaufende Maschinen wir haben, die mit einem OP27/270 ausgestattet sind.
Hin und wieder möchte der Kunde etwas verändert haben, und ich im sagen müsste sorry aber für diese kleinen Änderung brauchen wir auch ein neues Panel OP277

Gruß an alle !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

ähm, anstatt ein neues Panel einzubauen, wäre es nicht preiswerter eine Virtuelle Maschine auf
den PG zu betreiben?


----------



## Outrider (20 Oktober 2012)

*Virtuelle Maschine..*

und dann....?
Wer soll virtuell betrieben werden ? Protool, wincc-flex, oder....?
Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2012)

Mach dir eine VM mit Step 7 und Protool und alles ist gut. Ich denke mal du wirst ProTool nicht jeden Tag brauchen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

Es besteht die Möglichkeit mehre VMs
zu betreiben, für jede Anwendung. 
Alternativ kannst du ruhig die Panels
tauschen....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es besteht die Möglichkeit mehre VMs
> zu betreiben, für jede Anwendung.
> Alternativ kannst du ruhig die Panels
> tauschen....



Irgendwann verliert man aber die Übersicht bei den ganzen VMs ( so wie ich grade  )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwann verliert man aber die Übersicht bei den ganzen VMs ( so wie ich grade  )



Einfach eine Notiz machen, beispiel gefällig.



> VM1 Step7 Vxy; ProoTool Vxy
> VM2 Step7 Vxy; WinFlex Vxy
> usw


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Einfach eine Notiz machen, beispiel gefällig.



Schlaumeier .... und wie finde ich den (die ) Zettel wieder  .........  und jetzt sag nicht : mach eine VM dafür


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schlaumeier .... und wie finde ich den (die ) Zettel wieder  .........  und jetzt sag nicht : mach eine VM dafür



Mmh, ich habe dein Chaos nicht berücksichtig....Ok für dich gibt es keine Lössung aber für alle anderen!


----------



## Outrider (21 Oktober 2012)

*Re*

Ich wünschte, all meine Probleme wären virtuell !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Einfach eine Notiz machen, beispiel gefällig.



Das ist auch keine so tolle Lösung, denn alle VM sollten ja möglichst auch gewartet werden (Virenscanner, Sicherheitsupdates von MS, u.U. Updates der VM selbst und deren Tools). Das kostet mich immer einiges an Aufwand. Ich hab gerade meinen vorletzten Laptop als externe VM auf eine Festplatte umgelagert um dort auch einige Maschinen in der Wartung zu behalten (falls der alte Lappi irgendwann schlappmacht oder gerade nicht dabei ist), alles sehr zeitaufwendig.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist auch keine so tolle Lösung, denn ...


also ich für meinen Teil komm auf diese Weise recht gut zu Rande. Um nicht die Updaterei zum Selbstzweck geraten zu lassen, hab ich entsprechend aktuelle Setups auf meinem Stick immer mit dabei. Dann kann ich immer noch, wenn ich dann irgendeine Machine oder VM hochfahre, entscheiden, ob ich mir die Prozedur einer teilweise stundenlangen Updateorgie gebe oder nicht. Und den Notizzettel, was auf welcher Maschine zur Zeit drauf ist, den gibts auch. Nicht nur wegen der Werkzeuge, auch weil ich verschiedene Projekte lokal auf verschiedenen Rechnern liegen habe.


----------



## dicker (25 März 2014)

Gibt es in Bezug der Migration schon neuigkeiten oder hat das große S noch nichts geändert?


----------

